# Looking to get a fogger



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I am planing on getting an emersed set up soon. I want to try a fogger since many people have success with it so far. I am going to try some emersed erios and crypts.

But I am not sure which fogger to go for. I was thinking of this

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mist-Maker-Foun...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Except not using the sent oil.

Do u think its fesible?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes. Those are great for making for for ages. I've got about 8 of them. I tried using them in my emersed setup but then I found out that they weren't really necessary and I stopped using them. They might be good for a frog tank or just for effect.

Just be careful that nothing can swim or land on top of the ceramic disc because that thing will incinerate it instantly. I once touched it and it burned/dehydrated my skin.


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

What kind of place would sell those? A craft shop or maybe home depot? I dont feel like ordering online.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I saw them for sale once in a local pet shop, but it was 50$ for 1!

By the way, whats wrong with signing up for paypal and ebay? Two of the greatest things ever and the most secure/trusted as well.

By the way, I did find a mister inside an ultrasonic cold mist humidifier, but when I took it apart and compared it to the ebay ones, it wasn't very strong and it didn't have cool lights etc...


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

I have paypal I just figured if i can find it locally i can skip the shipping. But now it looks like it would be a lot cheaper to buy online, lol.


----------

